# Panicking - Disappearing Symptoms at 7 Weeks



## MrsR32

Hi Girls

Help! I'm having a panic!

I'm 7 weeks following ICSI and so have an early scan booked for tomorrow morning but I'm convinced they're going to find something's gone wrong because all my symptoms have disappeared. I started feeling nauseous about a week ago and at the same time my boobs got really painful, to the extent that I went out and bought maternity sleep bras at the weekend. But the last three days I've had nothing - no nausea and my boobs are no more painful than normal - and I've got AF-like aches today.

Has anyone else had disappearing symptoms at this stage? Why do you think I suddenly feel fine? I've not had any bleeding, not even a spot but I just can't help feeling there's a bad reason for my symptoms to have gone.


----------



## Jolene

I know how you feel I have a scan in 2wks and am feeling so negative. I know it's hard but we also need to realise that these feelings are normal. As far as symptoms go, if you have a missed miscarriage your body still thinks it is pregnant and your symptoms will continue and with a normal miscarriage you will start bleeding and then your symptoms will go away - not always in that order but that's the gist of it. 

Reading that back to myself it sounds pretty depressing but I just wanted to tell you how you can't rely on your symptoms to tell you anything. As far as the AF cramps go I've had them in all my pregnancies and they were all part of the stretching and growing for baby process. I hope that helped just a little.

Good Luck for your scan tomorrow morning. I can't wait to hear about your babies little strong heartbeat.


----------



## bekki_d18

Hi

I dont know if it is much help, but I am 7+5 weeks and my nausea stopped about four days ago. I had felt dreadful from 4weeks and now I feel fine, just tired. saying that my boobs are tender but not really bad just like before i come on my period. I have another 5 weeks before my first scan, but I am seeing my doctor so might try to persuade to get me in sooner. I hope your scan goes okay and keep us updated. I will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Bella'smummy

Try not to worry, your symptoms come and go...every day and week is different, you mentioned the common ones but what about:-

- headaches
-tiredness
- achey pains
- moody 
-cold like symptoms
-hungrier then normal
- not hungry at all
- insomnia
- strange vivid dreams
-constipation
- weeing more often


Can't think of anything else off the top of my head but EVEN if you have none doesn't mean the worst some people have NO symptoms at ALL!

I know that you always wish that you had something to make you feel pregnant but you may be one of the lucky ones that escape all of the above and still have a gorgeous baby at the end.

You are probably so worried about tomorrow that you are just concentrating on that and if you stop and think there maybe a few things that are still signs.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow I hope little bean is just fine :thumbup:


----------



## justforsakeit

My boob soreness disappeared around 6-7 weeks, like you I was so nervous and convinced something was wrong.. about a week later I was hit with intense nausea that has been coming and going.. its normal for symptoms to fluctuate, for some to disappear and new ones appear... good luck xx


----------



## kareen

don't worry...my only symptom (sore bbs)started when i found out i was pregnant. then they escalated at about 6 weeks then just stopped. i got worried of course but then i spoke too soon and by about 7-8 weeks i was so sick i couldn't even keep down water! i had to go on medication just so that i could function. i'm still on it now and if i don't constantly eat something, whether it be a cookie, cracker or toast, i get sick and vomit. so don't worry, the lovely ms will come along soon. be careful what you wish for, you just might get it as they say. LOL. 

oh, and also...you may even have some spotting. i had bright red spotting and freaked out! went to emerg. this is my third child so you'd think i'd know better LOL. turned out to be nothing. just some irritation to my cervix from vomiting so hard! LOL. As long as there is no pain with the bleeding more times than not things are just fine. try to relax. you have been chosen to carry this life. that's the greatest gift ever. enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi there, try not to worry too much(says the queen of worry)my boobs stopped hurting at 8 weeks and I panicked but today 9 weeks they are suddenly agony again and my nausea really comes and goes, some days feel terrible some days fine, you'll probably wake up tomorrow or in a few days feeling sick with aching boobs. Good luck at your scan and enjoy feeling fine while you can xxx


----------



## SEA34

Hi my symptons went around 7 weeks too and were gone for a least a week before they started to come back. I had an early scan at 7+4 and everything was fine. I,ve only really had sickness and tiredness and they still come and go. Good luck with your scan today x


----------



## June_Sprite74

You are having your scan today! Everything will be fine. Two days ago my sore BBS went from agony to zilch and I'm prodding them now and they seem smaller!!. The only positive I hold onto is that I saw the heartbeat on an early scan at 7+2, so that tells me all is ok.


----------



## susan36

hi mrsr32, im going thro a mmc just now and i feel more preg now than i did when the baby was ok , with my 3 teenagers i had a few symtoms then they vanished and had 3 healthy kids , please dont worry loss of symtoms doesnt mean mmc , take cake susan :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsR32

Thank you so much for all your replies, you really did put my mind at rest.

You were right, everything is fine, we had the scan this morning and we didn't just see one bean but two! Both with lovely heartbeats and measuring exactly as they should at this stage so I am now going to stop worrying about disappearing symptoms and start worrying about how we're going to fit two cots in the nursery!!!

Thank you again, you're all so lovely and I don't know what I'd do without this site!


----------



## susan36

wow twins awww congrats :hugs:


----------



## hels08

oh my god thats fantastic news! congrats hun. Is this your first pregnancy???


----------



## danni1979

OH WOW Congratulations hunni,Lovely news :D
xx xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Oh Wow!!! Twins, how absolutely fantastic, Congratulations xxx:happydance:


----------



## Jolene

:yipee: I'm so glad it all went well and OMW TWINS!!!! That's great! What did your OH say, lol. All the best and just remember with twins the symptoms 'sometimes' come in double doses so stop wishing it on, lol.


----------



## cheryl_b10

WOW !!!!! Congrats everything went ok but even more congrats on twins :)! My symptoms have gone now ... not missing the sickness lol but I do worry xx


----------



## SEA34

wow, congratulations x


----------



## Becky123

Wow twins congrats.

You've set my mind at rest cuz I've got exactly the same with the disappearing symptoms
x


----------



## bekki_d18

Wow Congratulations!!!:happydance:! My day went good too, went to the GP and he told me he suspected ectopic:sad2: (thats is not the good part). Firstly he told me to wait for my scan in four weeks but after becoming absolutely distraught in the surgery he got me in at the Early Pregnancy Unit. They did a scan and found my little bubba with a healthy heart beat. It is 16mm and I am dated at 18 + 1 weeks!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay MrsR!!! Twins!! Looks like you and I are in the same boat! :dance:

I have come and go symptoms too!


----------



## faeriedusted

I'm about 6 and a half weeks and the exact same thing happened to me this week..I've been so worried I couldn't stop thinking bad thoughts.. But reading this thread made me feel soo much better - Thank you girlies!! When I read you were having twins my heart skipped a beat.. I have a feeeling!!! CONGRATULATIONS MOMMA!!


----------



## poppy

A massive congratulations on your news!

xxx


----------

